# Coyotes in Below Zero



## FoxPro223 (Jan 16, 2008)

I am going to be heading to southern Minnesota this weekend to chase around some yote's, weather casts is predicting high temps being below zero. As anyone had any good success hunting this very cold temperatures? Any special tactics that differ in cold weather? Night vs Day?


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

all i can say is get your A$$ out there and do some calling. you will not be dissapointed in your day


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

With cold comes increases energy demands. With increase energy demands comes response to distress calls. Have fun!


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I recommend with these cold temps coming that everyone stay inside where its warm and safe :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good advice Levi. Sometimes I forget it is more important to worry about the safety of our fellow coyote hunters! :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah I heard they are so hungry that they will eat you, and guns don't work when it is that cold! 

I guess we will have to sit at home and wait for warm weather!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

I gurantee you i will be snuggled up next to the girlfriend this weekend with a blanket and telling her how much i love her :roll: :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

HAHA YEp I guess I shoulden't talk though almost everyone of my weekends is gone for the rest of the winter! Stupid track.

But that doesn't mean the weekdays won't work.

Cough Cough cough I think I have a fever.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey guys,

I must say that I too am fear for the safety and welfare of Levi, fallguy and lyonch and feel quite strongly that they should seek shelter indoors for the duration of the cold snap and I am making a special trip to ND this weekend for the next 10 days to patrol the area to be sure that no coyote hunters are out endangering themselves. Especially those 3 guys as I am beginning to think by their last posts that they may be trying to hoodwink some of us. :beer:

I am also bringing rifles and calls just in case I need to cover for those of you whom are wisely seeking shelter. I spent much of my time in the USMC in a cold weather unit (2nd mar div) and trained at the Mountain Warfare Training Center in Bridgeport CA(honest!) feel I am most qualified for this arduous task but duty calls in saving my fellow coyote hunters from undo harm. Ok, I will stop now. :beer:

Seriously tho, I am with them in that cold weather brings dogs a bit better and hunting can be excellent.

P.s. I am actually coming up for a 10 day hunt as of Friday so It should be a good time and to Levi and Lyonch, It seems you guys did well at the Classic. Congrats fellas!

Jaybic


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Jaybric-

you got my word I won't be out this weekend :wink: Its a good thing your coming up to make sure everyone is safe, I don't know what we would do without you :beer:

We did fair at the tournament, we didn't have the opportunities I wish we would of had.


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

i was wondering how all you guys deal with the wind. i was callin the other day and my buddy was 50 feet from me and couldnt hear my calls. i understand that coyotes have better hearing than people do but still i wouldnt think my distress sounds are carrying more than a 100 yards. i use the randy anderson hot dog and lil dog calls.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I agree with LeviM. Unless your crazy like me, you should just stay inside where its warm and let me shoot all the yotes.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll be out on Sunday. Does anybody want to drive me since it's not work related??


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Mocsy said:


> i was wondering how all you guys deal with the wind. i was callin the other day and my buddy was 50 feet from me and couldnt hear my calls. i understand that coyotes have better hearing than people do but still i wouldnt think my distress sounds are carrying more than a 100 yards. i use the randy anderson hot dog and lil dog calls.


DO NOT underestimate the hearing ability of a coyote. Even at my young age my hearing sucks because of my bad habits of not wearing hearing protection while snowblowing, mowing and shooting. My wife always lectures me on it.  Anyway, ask Papapete about this: Everytime we are out calling, whether it be windy or calmer, I will be downwind of him even 100 yards and he'll be calling and I can't hear a dang sound he's making. Then we will get a coyote responding a half mile out or showing up at the 20 to 30 minute mark. They heard it from a ways out. We can't even comprehend what they hear I think.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Jay Bic I was also in the 2nd MarDiv. Bravo Co 1st Bn 2nd Marines. What years were you there? As far as sub zero temps bring it on. Alot of times with very low temps there is no wind and visibility is outstanding with a full moon. About three years ago I hunted a tournament in -30 degree temps. It was one of the best nights I have ever had. Actions do tend to become a little sticky and I did have one round that would not fire but the response was amazing. Remove all oil from actions and they will work fine. When you blink your eyes and your lashes freeze together It's what I live for as a predator hunter.


----------



## FoxPro223 (Jan 16, 2008)

I was planning on using my Ar-15 as my primary weapon and was going to bring my shotgun along for close-up shots. Any suggestions on the shotshell i should be using? 4 buck (41 pellet) vs 00 buck (15 pellet) Also the choke i should use with these loads?? My choices are a extra-full turkey choke, pattern master extended range waterfowl choke, or just a regular full choke???? Modified?


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

dont use your turke choke it is too tight and will pattern like ****. If your shooting buckshot shoot your patternmaster. otherwise i shoot dead coyote with the dead coyote choke tube. that stuff hits them coyotes like hammer.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I know former moderator BradT used a patternmaster choke. I am pretty unfamiliar with them so I am not sure how many types of that choke there are but I know he used a patternmaster. Remember each shotgun will handle choke and load combinations differently. During the next offseason or whenever you have time try to pattern your shotgun. You might learn something new.


----------



## FoxPro223 (Jan 16, 2008)

I tried the hevi-shot dead coyote load last season, after 30 yards it seemed to get very inconsistent.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

did you shoot it through the dead coyote choke tube. I pattern my shotgun 2 weekends ago, and it held a very good pattern at 55 yards!


----------



## FoxPro223 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nope, tried it through a 'kicks' full choke... Is the dead coyote choke ported?


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello Foxpro223,

where ya hunting down here? I am in se mn right near Rochester. Kinda funny as tomorrow I will be heading thru St Cloud on my way out to ND to hunt.

Best of luck to ya down here. You will need it with all the dog/truck hunters and truck driving section pushers around here. I better stop before I get riled up and offend someone.

Anyway, good luck and may you get many! :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Jaybic said:


> Best of luck to ya down here. You will need it with all the dog/truck hunters and truck driving section pushers around here.
> 
> Jaybic


We got our fair share of those over here as well. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> Jaybic said:
> 
> 
> > Best of luck to ya down here. You will need it with all the dog/truck hunters and truck driving section pushers around here.
> ...


Here too uke:. Hey guy's! I have an idea! Lets round up all the locals from the near by village and grab our pick axes, pitch forks, air horns, spray and pray AR's, and try to pick the coyotes to pieces, from the tail end first, as they run wide open through the fields. We're bound to get a few, or 20 this way. I never could call in squat so lets give it a try!!!

uke: uke:


----------



## FoxPro223 (Jan 16, 2008)

Were gonna be 30 miles south of Mankato. Luckily i'll be hunting a little over a thousands acres of private land so I dont think i need to worry about the dog pushers


----------

